# Henry's First Birthday Party



## Hedgierrt (Aug 31, 2008)

Henry turned 1 on January 14, 2009, my daughter is holding her baby and Henry's auntie's came to help celebrate. Enjoy! (I made the cake and hat)[attachment=1:27yh01nd]HPIM1108.JPG[/attachment:27yh01nd][attachment=0:27yh01nd]HPIM1114.JPG[/attachment:27yh01nd]


----------



## Cimredopyh (Oct 13, 2008)

Happy birthday little guy  the cake is so cute! i love it <3


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

AWWW! Happy birthday!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Henry


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Henry is just adorable! I love the cake too. Such a wonderful party for him.


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh my that is too cute! I think that cake is awesome! Could Henry eat it or was it a human cake?


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

I gotta get one of those cakes for my hrdgies birthday... when I get him.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Henry is adorable!  and the cake is too! :lol:


----------

